

Yahoo Buzz - Digg & Reddit Competitor? - edw519
http://buzz.yahoo.com/

======
pibefision
I think that collaborative filtering need a niche market to grow. Digg it's on
the Technology news market. Reddit too, but there are many political news too.
But Yahoo Buzz?

If you don't have a niche market, it's very dificult to focus and grow the
community. Nobody is going to vote, only because they can.

~~~
mig
Digg is too techie!! I like Yahoo's offbeat stories on their homepage.

